# How to get rid of white flakies off my lips?



## Pink_minx (Feb 4, 2006)

Whenever I put lipstick on after an hour or so later I have like these white stuff around my inner lips.  I try to get rid of it but its like dry and I use extra moisture to try to scrape it off but it seems like its just part of my skin.  Its not the kind of white stuff that builds up.  I always moisterize my lips with MAC lip balm.  Maybe I need to exfoiliate it or something but with what? Any recs of what this could be? This is only when I wear lipstick though.​


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Feb 4, 2006)

I think we all get that problem. Usually what I would do is take a wet towel and take it across the lips until I get all the flakey skin. It is best to do it after you take a shower while it is wet from the water. Maybe try putting on some of the lip balm that you have before putting on the lipstick. Sometimes lipsticks can take the moisture out of the lips, but not always depending on the texture that you use.
And trust me, I am a frenzy user with moisturizing my lips, I would use the Silk and Shine from Blistex like every hour or so, and then at night I use Carmex (for the moment until I can find something else that works better and last me through the night. Can anyone recommend something for this matter?) before I go to bed.


----------



## REYNALD0C (Feb 5, 2006)

Try putting on alot of lipbalm or something on at night, sleep with it and in the morning take your toothbrush and brush off the skin.


----------



## michy_mimi (Feb 5, 2006)

Try Mary Kays Satin Lips set.  This stuff is incredible.  It has a buffer that gets rid of all the dead skin on your lips.


----------



## scrapbookromance (Feb 5, 2006)

lipbalm at night, and then when you brush your teeth in the morning run your toothbrush over your lips a little and then a little with a towel to dry. I noticed a difference in about a week of doing that


----------



## kimmy (Feb 5, 2006)

at night, every three or four days, put some carmex (or similar lip treatment) on your lips and leave it on for about ten minutes. then brush it off with an old, clean toothbrush. this will exfoliate your lips and get all the dead skin off of them.

for follow up treatment, lather your lips up everynight with a lot of lip balm and a healthy coat of vasaline


----------

